# Hood fixes for Sigma 180mm macro



## chrysoberyl (Apr 25, 2016)

I like this lens very much, except for the hoods, both of which are very loose. Has anyone found a fix? Are replacement hoods tighter and smoother? Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> I like this lens very much, except for the hoods, both of which are very loose. Has anyone found a fix? Are replacement hoods tighter and smoother? Thanks.



I'd ask sigma first, its possible that they have a answer.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd ask sigma first, its possible that they have a answer. 
[/quote]

I tried that; no response from their site. I tried a repair center, but they are apparently unaware of the problem and want me to send the lens in so they can charge me. I tried Sigma Rumors, but could not post my question - that site is not user-friendly.

I am hoping the Sigma 180 macro users who use this site can help me.

I want to use this lens with my 80D, but the hood extension and the regular hood are both quite loose. I want to use it in a swamp with a boardwalk, and hate the notion of retrieving the hoods from 5 feet of anaerobic muck.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 26, 2016)

That is weird as my Sigma 180mm hood locks pretty well. Have you looked at the notch? Is it or the post worn down?

I would imagine that if you put on and take off the hood a lot, it might wear the securing mechanism down..

Good luck with it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 26, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That is weird as my Sigma 180mm hood locks pretty well. Have you looked at the notch? Is it or the post worn down?
> 
> I would imagine that if you put on and take off the hood a lot, it might wear the securing mechanism down..
> 
> Good luck with it.



It has been this way since I got it, and the first copy (returned because it did not mate well with my 6D) was the very same. And the crop frame extension (not used until recently) is also loose.

Perhaps Sigma fixed this problem; when did you get your lens? Thanks for your input.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 26, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Perhaps Sigma fixed this problem; when did you get your lens? Thanks for your input.



I think I got it in 2015


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 27, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Sigma fixed this problem; when did you get your lens? Thanks for your input.
> ...



And I got mine March 2014. I'll probably just buy a new hood and if no improvement, I'll return it. I have had good luck with Vello hoods, but they don't seem to make one for this Sigma.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 27, 2016)

And no response from Sigma. This makes me reconsider purchasing the 50-100.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 27, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> And no response from Sigma. This makes me reconsider purchasing the 50-100.


I have the Sigma 30mm Art, 50mm and Art, and its lens hood are very well designed. In comparison, Canon produces some lens hood quite ridiculous and poorly designed.

Sigma 180mm macro does not belong to the new Global Vision line, and should be replaced by an Art model in the future.
If Sigma does not provide a satisfactory answer, I see a "solution" temporary use black tape to make the tighter fit, and prevent it from falling in the swamp.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 27, 2016)

Third party hood of approximately the right length?
If working close to 1:1, your home-made diffusing set-up may take the place of a lens hood. See various items on the Fred Miranda Macro forum thread "Show your set-up" (usually the top thread).


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 4, 2016)

Thanks, all.

Still no response from Sigma. The lack of response from their site and the lack of helpfulness from their repair center has quite chilled me. I guess I'll see what B&H has to say.


----------

